# Fonty po aktualizacji systemu

## rastman

Nie wiem czemu, ale po emerge -Dup world posypaly mi sie fonty. Nie mam juz pojęcia co jest nei tak. Najlepsze jest to, ze nie pamietam ktora paczke aktualizowalo, na pewno bylo to dejavu, ale czy cos wiecej? Mam w systemie corefonts, a wiec wszystki windowsowskie czcionki powinny byc.. A co za tym idzie same fora phpBB powinny wygladac tak jak w windowsie..

To forum np. wygląda tak:

http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/1481/fontycv3.png

Ustawien domyslnych czcionek w FF nie podaje, bo to tutaj nie ma znaczenia, bo przeciez przykladowe ww. forum podmienia swoje czcionki wg klasy css: font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; wiec te domyslne nie maja znaczenia.

Zaznaczam ze mam w systemie wszystkie 4 wymienione fonty.

Strona główna gentoo.org tez jest ohydna:

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/556/fonty1ma0.png

Prosze o jakies wskazówki co się mogło pomieszac..

edit: Chcialbym aby wszystko wygladalo tak jak moge to teraz ogladac w konquerorze:

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9094/fonty2dt4.png

Tak samo wygladały tez fonty w FF przed ta aktualka.

Do tego mam jeszcze jedna hipoteze.. Mogłem zaktualizowac np. gtk (emulator gtk pod 64-bit) - tylko czy to tutaj ma znaczenie?

----------

## unK

Spróbuj to dodać do ~/.fonts.conf

```

<selectfont>

  <rejectfont>

   <pattern>

    <patelt name="scalable" >

     <bool>false</bool>

    </patelt>

   </pattern>

  </rejectfont>

 </selectfont>

```

Też miałem taki problem z FF, ale po dodaniu tego wyświetla ładnie wszystkie czcionki.

----------

## wirus

strzelam:

```
ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
```

i restart x-ów

----------

## yoshi314

USE="-bindist" emerge freetype

----------

## rastman

unK - to nic nie daje

wirus - tez zero efektów

Co do freetype - mam skompilowane juz bez tej flagi, próbowałem tez juz rekomplilowac i dalej nic.

No i w koncu wywalilem .fonts.config z profilu, ustawilem co nieco w centrum sterowania i o dziwo wygląda to lepiej. Fonty są wyraźniejsze. Tyle ze jeszcze nie do konca. Małe czcionki dalej kuleja. Daje nowa wersje screena, ktorego pokazywalem wyzej. Jak widac stopka forum jest juz wyraźniejsza, jednak jeszcze czegos jej brakuje.

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5796/fonty3ek2.png

Oczekiwany przeze mnie efekt wyglądu stopki to: 

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9094/fonty2dt4.png

Zauwazylem ze wyglad fontow znacznie poprawil sie gdy w centrum sterowania ustawilem autowygladzanie.

Jakby ktoś mógł i używa KDE to prosilbym o pokazenie swojego configa fontów z profilu.

----------

## unK

~/.fonts.conf

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="rgba" >

   <const>none</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hinting" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="hintstyle" >

   <const>hintfull</const>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Arial</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Helvetica</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Verdana</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Courier New</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans Mono</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Courier</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans Mono</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Tahoma</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <match target="pattern" name="family" >

  <test name="family" qual="any" >

   <string>Trebuchet MS</string>

  </test>

  <edit mode="assign" name="family" >

   <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

  </edit>

 </match>

 <selectfont>

  <rejectfont>

   <pattern>

    <patelt name="scalable" >

     <bool>false</bool>

    </patelt>

   </pattern>

  </rejectfont>

 </selectfont>

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

   <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

 </match>

</fontconfig>
```

----------

## rastman

Dalej nie wygląda to tak jak powinno.. Od czego jeszcze moze byc zależny font w firefoxie? Bo juz trace pomysły.

----------

## unK

Te fonty wyglądają na bitmapowe. Spróbuj przenieść na chwilę katalog /usr/share/fonts/75dpi w inne miejsce i odpalić ff. Jak czcionki będą wyglądać normalnie, to wina tych bitmap i trzeba coś z tym pokombinować imo.

----------

## rastman

To w niczym nie pomaga. Kurde jak zmusic te fonty do normalnego wyświetlania? Wszystkie fonty moga byc, ale jak juz schodze poniżej 9px, to sie strasznie rozmazuja. Chce oszczedzic wzroku, ale nie mam pojecia jak. Teraz wyglada to mniej wiecej tak:

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2166/fonty4bz7.png

I dalej w żadnym stopniu mnie to nei satysfakcjonuje.

----------

## joi_

czcionki w twoim konqu i tak za ładnie nie wyglądają...

próbuj raczej dojść do takiego efektu

----------

## binas77

Menu -> Ustawienia -> Wygląd i motywy -> czcionki -> Wygładzanie czcionek ... włącz to

----------

## rastman

jest włączone, styl hintingu-brak. Próbowałem juz roznych kombinacji, ale nadal nic..

----------

## rastman

kurcze o ilości metod, jakie probowalem zastosowac, mozna by juz ksiazke napisac. Naprawde nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomoc? Jak przywrócić fonty do takiego stanu, jaki jest bo czysciutkim wgraniu systemu?

----------

## Yaro

Próbowałeś tego: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Font_Rendering? Też ostatnio walczyłem z czcionkami, bo po zmianie monitora na LCD wyglądały beznadziejnie i najlepszy efekt uzyskałem przy pomocy tego howto.

----------

## rastman

niby wyraźniejsze, ale zmniejszyla sie odleglosc miedzy pojedynczymi literkami w mniejszych fontach i sa nieczytelne. Większe wygladaja nawet ok i sa wyrazniejsze. Da sie jakos skonfigurowac odleglosci miedzy literami?

W Firefoxie tylko takie jaja (zreszta w operze tez), w konquerorze juz wyglada wszystko tak jak powinno.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yaro

To spróbuj ustawić w firefoxie te same czcionki i ich rozmiary co z konquerorze.

----------

## rastman

nie, to co ustawie i tak nie ma znaczenia, bo i tak laduja sie fonty ustawione w css-ach strony. Jakies inne propozycje?

----------

